
Ask HN: Career as an Information Security Analyst - seventhtiger
I&#x27;ve been working as an information security analyst for a year now. I don&#x27;t find much information online for this job, beyond basic career statistics and job postings.<p>I graduated with comp sci, and like most I was a hobbyist programmer and passionate about making software. So this wasn&#x27;t something I was especially prepared for. It&#x27;s not easy.<p>I&#x27;m looking to learn from more experienced ISAs, or people familiar with the field, so please share your experience with the career, what kind of work you do, and how you progress. What community do you participate in? Where do you get your news&#x2F;industry info from?
======
BCharlie
I'm not an analyst, but I'm in the field. It's broad, and not many good
targeted communities exist that I know of. Here is my current list of places
to check regularly. Let me know if you know of others!

## Social
[https://www.reddit.com/user/goretsky/m/security/](https://www.reddit.com/user/goretsky/m/security/)
\- compliation of 90-100 security subreddits.

## Security / Tech News
[https://www.darkreading.com/](https://www.darkreading.com/)
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/)
[https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/](https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/)
[https://threatpost.com/](https://threatpost.com/)
[https://blog.erratasec.com/](https://blog.erratasec.com/)
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/](https://krebsonsecurity.com/)
[https://medium.com/mitre-attack](https://medium.com/mitre-attack)
[https://threatpost.com/](https://threatpost.com/)

## Threat updates / SOC
[https://www.securitywizardry.com/radar.htm](https://www.securitywizardry.com/radar.htm)
\- dashboard - virus news, latest alert feeds
[https://www.talosintelligence.com/](https://www.talosintelligence.com/) \-
reputation lookup for networks & vuln reports

## Podcasts [http://defensivesecurity.org/](http://defensivesecurity.org/)
[https://securityledger.com/](https://securityledger.com/)
[https://securityweekly.com/](https://securityweekly.com/)
[https://risky.biz](https://risky.biz)

## Slack Communities OWASP - owasp.slack.com DFIR IR - dfircommunity.slack.com
- mostly around the Demisto products, but some other discussion as well
Hangops Infosec - hangops.slack.com - infosec channel

